
GitHub officially announces Issue and Pull Request templates - anonicode
https://github.com/blog/2111-issue-and-pull-request-templates
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11119411](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11119411).

